# Kelly adjustable handlebars



## Rambler (Sep 8, 2012)

Vintage 1900's Kelly Bar adjustable ratchet handlebars

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350597102849


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 8, 2012)

These are pretty cool.   What would they have been on?


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 8, 2012)

it will be real interesting to see how high these go.  Several CABE members looking for them.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 9, 2012)

What bike are they for?


----------

